# fishtank



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

fishtank in the glove box
recommendations?????????????????????????????


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

its been done by a member here owns a caddy i think it was.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Pics?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

make sure u can take it out and clean it, 
them bitches STANK UP the ride!!! 

or take out the backseat and make it a shark tank like mannie fresh did to his h2 lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Jul 18 2007, 12:56 PM~8337597
> *fishtank in the glove box
> recommendations?????????????????????????????
> *





..........and hit thee switches :biggrin: ....j/k put some Purana's fishes in that bad boy


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 22 2007, 01:12 PM~8364370
> *..........and hit thee switches :biggrin: ....j/k      put some Purana's fishes in that bad boy
> *


ya go for it and i know whare to get the puranas :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Jul 22 2007, 05:26 PM~8365131
> *ya go for it and i know whare to get the puranas  :biggrin:
> *




I need some :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

Piranha


----------



## chalino863 (Jul 17, 2007)

*DAMN I GOT PICS OF A BLAZER AND A GOLF CART WITH A FISH TANK FROM THE LOWRIDER SHOW HERE IN TAMPA.ILL TRY TO POST THEM UP.*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chalino863_@Jul 23 2007, 05:31 PM~8372908
> *DAMN I GOT PICS OF A BLAZER AND A GOLF CART WITH A FISH TANK FROM THE LOWRIDER SHOW HERE IN TAMPA.ILL TRY TO POST THEM UP.
> *


*




alright :biggrin:*


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT cause i wont to see a fish tank in a car :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 23 2007, 11:00 AM~8369716
> *Piranha
> *


Thank you.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wheres the pics? I guess it didnt happen!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Jul 18 2007, 01:46 PM~8338049
> *its been done by a member here owns a caddy i think it was.
> *


you know ive actually never seen them but i have heard they look aright


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

is this the one you guys are talkin bout?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 518 Swangin_@Jul 29 2007, 10:26 PM~8423052
> *is this the one you guys are talkin bout?
> 
> 
> ...


thats the stupidest thing ive ever seen 




i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i dont see it all i see is red X


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:thumbsdown: 

gonna smell like u got a nasty bitch in your car


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 1 2007, 10:54 AM~8444834
> *i dont see it all i see is red X
> *



x2


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

THIS IS FROM THA TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW THIS YEAR...IT'S IN A CADILLAC ESCALADE


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

THIS 1 IS ALOT CLEANER LOOKIN THAN THAT FLEET


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 3 2007, 12:38 AM~8462149
> *THIS IS FROM THA TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW THIS YEAR...IT'S IN A CADILLAC ESCALADE
> 
> 
> ...



is crazy


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 3 2007, 12:38 AM~8462149
> *THIS IS FROM THA TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW THIS YEAR...IT'S IN A CADILLAC ESCALADE
> 
> 
> ...


thats nasty looking

in a the bad way


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

hey sum people like it....sum dont


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 3 2007, 10:07 PM~8468560
> *hey sum people like it....sum dont
> *


the fishtsnk idea is cool

but that interior looks ragged the fuck out shit dont match isnt lined up right 

nasty lookin


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thats cool lookin :biggrin: I dont think i would one one cause fish water stinks after a while :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

someone post the pic of mannie freshes h2 with the shark tank?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Aug 3 2007, 11:49 PM~8468952
> *the fishtsnk idea is cool
> 
> but that interior looks ragged the fuck out shit dont match isnt lined up right
> ...


Good observation... :yessad:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i seen a water fall in a trunk at the dub show last year


----------



## jzgoodyz (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 23 2007, 08:00 AM~8369716
> *Piranha
> *


you read my mind


----------



## jzgoodyz (May 27, 2007)

saltwater tanks keep themselves clean after you get em stable


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

lot of work but would be tight.. dont get side ways withou an enclosed tank..


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jzgoodyz_@Aug 18 2007, 05:10 PM~8584477
> *saltwater tanks keep themselves clean after you get em stable
> *


not quite... in tank that small water changes are kust and bio-load must be kept to a minimum. Even adding a cleanup crew of crabs & snails can overload the tank. On a large tank they can become self-sustaining with minimal water changes and other interactions. My last coral reef tank only had to be fed once a week.


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

from the vegas show


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

FINDING NEMO :cheesy:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

ive seen a shark tank in the back of a hummer :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 28 2008, 05:12 PM~11998552
> *ive seen a shark tank in the back of a hummer :0
> *


 :0


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

that fish tank thing was done on a cutlass... it came out on lowrider magaziine...i'll c later if i can the pix


----------

